# Halloween stores in Montreal?



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry to burst your bubble rickdl, but I don't think any of the halloween stores in Montreal sell cool props..... It's actually pretty boring around here...  The only props I saw this year were the Gemmy animated witch and the animated Jason at the halloween store on Taschereau Blvd. in Brossard (south shore of Montreal - and I think they have another one in either DDO or Pointe-Claire (west island)

I know that A witch from Canada has been to Giggles in Laval in the previous years and she says they have cool stuff... Never been there myself....

Hope you find something nice anyways... Enjoy your visit _à Montréal mon ami!_


----------



## rickdilorenzo (Oct 7, 2008)

Any Halloween stores in Montreal open yet selling life-sized animated props? Last year there was one at "Taschereau Blvd. in Brossard" is that open again this year? if so anyone know the address?


----------



## matthewemrich (Jul 8, 2008)

There's really nothing here in montreal. There's 2 halloween stores on St. Jean bolevard in the west island. Ones in Pierrefond just after burger king. They have some good stuff, but i go to Toronto to get my stuff.


----------



## rickdilorenzo (Oct 7, 2008)

matthewemrich said:


> There's really nothing here in montreal. There's 2 halloween stores on St. Jean bolevard in the west island. Ones in Pierrefond just after burger king. They have some good stuff, but i go to Toronto to get my stuff.


Can you give me the exact addresses of both?

Do they have any life-size animated props there this year? If so, do you know which ones? I'm going to be in Montreal this weekend only so just wanted to see if there were any animated props that montreal stores may have that Toronto doesn't.


----------



## delfloria (Mar 27, 2005)

There is a line of Halloween Superstores opening in Montreal this year as well as a huge haunted attraction called "Hollywood Halloween".


----------



## rickdilorenzo (Oct 7, 2008)

delfloria said:


> There is a line of Halloween Superstores opening in Montreal this year as well as a huge haunted attraction called "Hollywood Halloween".


Once again..it would be helpful if people posted actual addresses along with the info.....

I can't just drive around looking for a Halloween Superstore ;-)


----------



## matthewemrich (Jul 8, 2008)

Party Mania 950 boul. st. jean. I went today they only started to put out there stuff and it's not that great

Halloween store - 265a Boul St-Jean (not exact address in that strip mall). Pointe-Claire. It has more stuff but not many life size things.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

rickdilorenzo said:


> Once again..it would be helpful if people posted actual addresses along with the info.....
> 
> I can't just drive around looking for a Halloween Superstore ;-)


totally agree with you there


----------



## delfloria (Mar 27, 2005)

I would have posted this earlier but their website was not up yet. Here you go:

Halloween Mega Sale


----------

